# Which one did you buy (or are planning to)?



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Just looking to see how many of you bought which one, or are planning to in the near future...

I was thinking initially that 16GB won't be enough. But now I'm not so sure. I have a 16GB iPod Touch, where 8GB is music. I don't think I'll be putting much, if any, music on the iPad. So that's ~16GB (I know, isn't actually 16GB) for apps and movies.. and maybe some books.

I figure, for movies I can upload one or two, watch them, then delete and upload new ones, I don't have to store movies on it.

The only thing I can see being an issue is if apps start getting larger and larger, or if there's some crazy hack that comes out once the Jailbreak is released that I'll want to play with that'll take up a large amount of space where I'd need 32GB.

I'm just trying to figure out if I need to future-proof this at all, or if I'll still be good with the 16GB.

IF YOU HAVEN'T BOUGHT ONE OR DON'T PLAN TO, MOVE ALONG. THIS THREAD ISN'T FOR YOU.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Hmmm, no option in the poll for NOT planning to buy one. ??


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

i'm getting one for development/tests, but I do have an iphone and a MBP, so I wouldn't actually get one otherwise. Nice little gadget though.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I'm hoping to win one, Can't afford to buy one,
Tried to win one on twitter, But it didn't pan out.

Next contest?


----------



## RiceBoy (Aug 1, 2009)

SINC said:


> Hmmm, no option in the poll for NOT planning to buy one. ??


Ditto.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

The OP is looking to assess popularity of the various variants. If you are not intent on getting one, your opinion is quite right irrelevant (to this poll).


----------



## bsenka (Jan 27, 2009)

Count me among those who do not intend to get one. 

If I *did*, it would be the top end (3G/64GB) model. Even that one seems insanely anemic spec-wise to me, I can't fathom how anyone in their right mind would consider buying anything less than that!


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

used to be jwoodget said:


> The OP is looking to assess popularity of the various variants. If you are not intent on getting one, your opinion is quite right irrelevant (to this poll).


Needs a 2nd gen option in the poll,
I'll buy the 2nd gen for sure.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

SINC said:


> Hmmm, no option in the poll for NOT planning to buy one. ??





RiceBoy said:


> Ditto.


Not interested in hearing from those who haven't purchased one or aren't planning to.
Start your own poll if you want to tally how many people don't plan on purchasing the iPad.


----------



## Mckitrick (Dec 25, 2005)

Got the 64 Wifi and surfing on this stupid thing is AWESOME. Now I'm doomed to surf even more because I can just pick this thing up and go. No booting, it's quick and easy. Now to apply the Skin which is coming soon I hope ($20 on BestSkinsEver - awesome!)


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

used to be jwoodget said:


> The OP is looking to assess popularity of the various variants. If you are not intent on getting one, your opinion is quite right irrelevant (to this poll).


Disagree. I would say the popularity is greatly affected by those who do not plan to buy one.

And I did not much appreciate the snarky caps put down in the op's original edited post. Some of us think it's a giant iPod Touch and that's a fact jack.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Whoopdy doo.... you have your thread stating you don't like it and won't buy one. Good for you.

Lots of people DO like it and HAVE bought one, or are planning to. Those are the people I'd like to hear from.

If people didn't feel so compelled to **** on others threads just because they don't like something, I wouldn't have had to post the bolded letters. Unfortunately, that isn't the case on the forum.

Hopefully, it will deter others from doing the same.


----------



## nice&easy mac&cheesey (Apr 10, 2008)

I bought a 32. My only regret is not getting the 64. So, I'm rectifying that this week; a friend is buying the 32 from me and I'm getting a 64 to replace it.

I know what people say about it being a big iPod Touch. To each his own. Truth be told I too felt that way just after the initial introduction of the the iPad. I wavered back and forth several times about whether to buy or not. In reality though, this thing is much more than just an oversized iPod Touch. I am quite impressed with the iPad especially when you consider that it is a first generation product. I think iPhone OS 4.0 will be great on this when it's released in the fall.

n&e, m&c


----------



## bsenka (Jan 27, 2009)

kloan said:


> JIF YOU HAVEN'T BOUGHT ONE OR DON'T PLAN TO, MOVE ALONG. THIS THREAD ISN'T FOR YOU.


Yeah, that'll work....


----------



## Mckitrick (Dec 25, 2005)

bsenka said:


> Yeah, that'll work....


LOL! :clap:


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I plan to buy the 32 gig Wi-Fi model, and :yawn: to the naysayers.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2010)

32G Wifi model for me too, at least that's where my brain is sitting right now ... 

My choice is going to really really depend on 3G data plans in Canada. I'd _like_ to have full 3G access on it, but for the amount that I would actually take the thing places where I don't have wifi access it would have to be super appealing price-wise for me to spend money monthly on 3G access. Also I have 6G data on my iPhone and if there's not a "legit" way of tethering to my iPhone I'll probably just jailbreak and make my own "mifi" out of my iPhone for if/when I need data on the go.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

nice&easy said:


> I bought a 32. My only regret is not getting the 64. So, I'm rectifying that this week; a friend is buying the 32 from me and I'm getting a 64 to replace it.
> 
> I know what people say about it being a big iPod Touch. To each his own. Truth be told I too felt that way just after the initial introduction of the the iPad. I wavered back and forth several times about whether to buy or not. In reality though, this thing is much more than just an oversized iPod Touch. I am quite impressed with the iPad especially when you consider that it is a first generation product. I think iPhone OS 4.0 will be great on this when it's released in the fall.
> 
> n&e, m&c


So what is it about the extra capacity that you wanted? I'm trying to determine whether or not I'll be satisfied with the 16GB. It's hard to know for sure... there could be some future developments that will require more storage space. At least, that's the only thing I can speculate on.

Music and movie storage I'm not so concerned with.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

kloan said:


> Whoopdy doo.... you have your thread stating you don't like it and won't buy one. Good for you.


Try getting your facts straight. I never once stated I didn't like it in that thread, I just posted the story and link that others don't like it. None of the story were my words, nor did I make a comment.

But for the record, here are my words, "it is little more than a giant iPod Touch".


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

SINC said:


> But for the record, here are my words, "it is little more than a giant iPod Touch".


Now you're just repeating yourself.

Is the iPad just an oversized iPod Touch? Is that what you're saying? I'm not sure if I follow you..... are you saying it's larger than the iPod Touch, and that it's very similar? That they are unlike each other, aside from the iPad being larger?

Is it the size that bothers you, or that it's similar to the iPod Touch? Would you like it more if it were smaller? Say, more like an iPod Touch?


All you people comparing it to the iPod Touch, as if that's a bad thing. I happen to like my iPod Touch a lot. It has been my favourite device for a while now. My only complaints being that it feels claustrophobic browsing the web with it, and that it's quite slow doing so.

Now I can enjoy all of the functionality of the Touch, but with a much faster processor, improved software, and HD content.. along with a bunch of new software... and at a price I feel is pretty on par to what it should be. My only gripe is that we are forced to pay extra for 3G functionality, which I refuse to do.

So, I get my 'iPod Touch' with a larger screen and faster processor for moderately more than what my Touch originally cost me. I'm perfectly happy with that.


----------



## THPhoenix (Apr 10, 2010)

SINC said:


> But for the record, here are my words, "it is little more than a giant iPod Touch".


For those of us who feel that the iPod touch is too small to read books and watch videos on, how is that a bad thing?


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

THPhoenix said:


> For those of us who feel that the iPod touch is too small to read books and watch videos on, how is that a bad thing?


Exactly. I love using my iPod Touch in bed playing games n such before lights out, but its always felt a little small. The iPad seems like a logical step up for me. Once I had one in my hands in the Apple Store, it made sense.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

SINC said:


> Hmmm, no option in the poll for NOT planning to buy one. ??


IF YOU HAVEN'T BOUGHT ONE OR DON'T PLAN TO, MOVE ALONG. THIS THREAD ISN'T FOR YOU.

/end quote


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

lol, so far it's pretty even between all capacity models... this isn't making my decision any easier!!


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

SINC said:


> Disagree. I would say the popularity is greatly affected by those who do not plan to buy one.
> 
> And I did not much appreciate the snarky caps put down in the op's original edited post. Some of us think it's a giant iPod Touch and that's a fact jack.


It may well be a giant iPod Touch, which is pretty cool by the way. Check out the built-for-iPad apps on Apple's page. It looks pretty capable to me. But here's the thing SINC: nearly half a million iPads sold in less than a week does make your opinion on this matter pretty much irrelevant. Companies are seeing a real potential here the same way they did when the App store first opened. You snooze, you lose. And it may be the thing that makes HTML5 a reality instead of having to rely on the quirks of Flash.


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

16 or 32gb with 3G & wifi. I plan to use AT&T pay as you go 3G service when I travel in the US.


----------



## go_habs (Apr 17, 2006)

kloan I am in the same boat on the capacity size, I had a 16gb iphone that held everything I had on my laptop (almost) after adding some movies etc it got small quick. When the 3GS came out i opted for the 32gb its the perfect size for me still have around 10gb open. Saying that I also have a macbook pro so you have made me seriously consider the 16gb cuzz if I really want all my music with my I have my iphone and if i want to watch alot of movies I have my laptop. So ill be mainly using it for around the house web surfing mabey a movie or 2. DECISIONS DECISIONS


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

^^hehe, yep... exactly. the dilemma is whether or not future-proofing is necessary.

im starting to lean in the 32GB direction.. but it'll depend if i can sell a couple things to make up the difference.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I plan on getting the 32GB 3G version when it becomes available (actually about two weeks after it becomes available, if the arrival date is the 24th).

Why 32GB? Well, I've been getting by just fine with a 4GB iPhone and find I have a decent amount of storage for music, movies, podcasts, photos and apps. I have smart playlists to rotate material out for me each time I sync, so while having 8GB would have been nice, 4GB has been fine for me. I don't feel this psychotic need to carry everything I own with me at all times.

Obviously 16GB would be four times as much, but I think 32GB will hold on to its market value longer, plus I'll be loading more HD material on it which will take up more room.

Why 3G? I travel into the states periodically (3-4 times per year) and would enjoy having ubiquitous internet and GPS while I'm down there for a reasonable fee. I don't plan to use 3G in Canada as I'm nearly always in a wi-fi environment, but if I was going on a long road trip (which I hope to do next summer) and the 3G plans were PAYGO like the US ones and not to expensive, I'd sign up for a month or two each year. It would certainly be money (the provider) would never otherwise see from me, so I hope they will come to their senses and model the US plans.


----------



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

kloan said:


> lol, so far it's pretty even between all capacity models... this isn't making my decision any easier!!


It should be. If you're wavering between the 16 and 32GB versions, just get the 32GB. If you have to think about it, get the bigger version for a small increase in cost. 

Look at it this way. If you get the 16 and decide it's not enough, there is little you can do about it other than sell it and get another one. If you get the 32Gb and it's too big, I'm sure you will find stuff to fill it with (I know I would). Apps will keep getting bigger but at the very least when you are ready to sell it next year or whenever, it will sell for (I'm guessing) $50 more than the 16GB version, so you're only really out $50. 

I keep going back and forth about getting one at all, but if I do, I'm also going back and forth between the 32 & 64 versions. I'm more curious to see what a 3G iPad bought in the states will do here (once we have data plans in place - will you have to go out and buy a Rogers/other sim card??) I like the idea of having a $15 data pack (on the iPad) for the US when ever I go down there. The US data packs for the iPhone through Rogers are far too expensive imo. This last time I went down that $10 add on cost me over $60 (= not a happy camper).

But I digress. If in doubt, step up and get one size up!


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

chas_m said:


> I plan on getting the 32GB 3G version when it becomes available (actually about two weeks after it becomes available, if the arrival date is the 24th).
> 
> Why 32GB? Well, I've been getting by just fine with a 4GB iPhone and find I have a decent amount of storage for music, movies, podcasts, photos and apps. I have smart playlists to rotate material out for me each time I sync, so while having 8GB would have been nice, 4GB has been fine for me. I don't feel this psychotic need to carry everything I own with me at all times.
> 
> ...


You've given me something to think about re: 3G connectivity. Thanks for the post Chas.


l84toff said:


> It should be. If you're wavering between the 16 and 32GB versions, just get the 32GB. If you have to think about it, get the bigger version for a small increase in cost.
> 
> Look at it this way. If you get the 16 and decide it's not enough, there is little you can do about it other than sell it and get another one. If you get the 32Gb and it's too big, I'm sure you will find stuff to fill it with (I know I would). Apps will keep getting bigger but at the very least when you are ready to sell it next year or whenever, it will sell for (I'm guessing) $50 more than the 16GB version, so you're only really out $50.
> 
> ...


I think you're right about getting the 32GB vs the 16GB. I'm actually starting to consider the 3G version of the 32GB, but at an additional $230 over the 16GB that I was originally considering, it's a tough decision to make.

It really comes down to whether or not I can sell enough of my other stuff to get enough for it. I came to the conclusion a little while ago that I shouldn't be spending any more money on toys. The only way I'll do it is if I sell what I have to make room for the new toy.... it's kinda just like trading a bunch of stuff for something new, at least... that's the way I look at it.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

I'd love to get the 3G version - but I don't think I'd use the 3G enough to justify waiting until the end of June - beginning of July to get it. (Canada, international release). I'll be picking up the 64gb WiFi edition when it goes on sale here in Canada at the end of this month.


----------



## QPriamos (Mar 17, 2010)

I bought the 64GB Wifi version, and I'm happy with my choice. I considered waiting for 3G because the US rates sound so great, but since we don't know what the Canadian rates will be like and I don't spend much time away from Wifi, I decided against it. Even though I see myself bringing my iPad on trips, I still think that will be enough for me. In my experience, it's easy enough to find trains and hotels with Wifi.

As for the size, I went with 64GB because I like not having to worry about filling it up. Since I already have to monitor the remaining space on other devices (external hard drives, iPod classic, iPod shuffle) I'd prefer to be able to just put files onto my iPad and leave it at that. Plus, I'm a "bring everything you could possibly need" sort of person, so when I bring my iPad on trips and leave my Macbook at home, I would like to have most of my music with me, as well as some TV shows and movies.


----------



## nice&easy mac&cheesey (Apr 10, 2008)

kloan said:


> So what is it about the extra capacity that you wanted? I'm trying to determine whether or not I'll be satisfied with the 16GB. It's hard to know for sure... there could be some future developments that will require more storage space. At least, that's the only thing I can speculate on.
> 
> Music and movie storage I'm not so concerned with.


Personally, I like to have lots of my music with me. Plus, the screen on this thing is so beautiful I like to have lots of photos with me. Also, having a few movies and tv shows with me is nice. Audiobooks also take up some space along with their new digital print counterparts. Add apps into the mix and leave some room for document creation and I find I'd rather have the 64. As well, room for a little growth in the future. Could I survive with a 32? Absolutely. Am i more comfortable going forward with a 64. Just as absolutely.

n&e, m&c


----------



## An Old Soul (Apr 24, 2006)

Went with the 32Gb, enough for a slew of music, some tv shows and a few movies. I'm a web developer and my primary reason for getting one is the platform itself. It's a very cool device, and has some really nice qualities. I don't think its revolutionary yet, but will be one developers have some time to do some pretty amazing things with it.

If only I wasn't married, I'm sure it would be a chick magnet


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Have any companies in the US offered PAYG iPad plans other than AT&T? I'm hoping that there is a market for these plans in other countries too. I only want to buy 3G access a month at a time when I know I'm travelling to a particular country (I always turn data roaming off on my iPhone and use WiFi but it would be better to be able to get data, obviously. $15 for 250 MB is around 50X cheaper than wireless data-roaming in many countries with Rogers.....


----------



## Mirguy (Jan 16, 2010)

Got the 64gb today in Buffalo. Only had 64gb models left but lots left!


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Picked up a 16GB today for $525 off Craigslist.
I figured I can get it now to play with it, then sell it to my mom later on and I can get the 32GB 3G when it's available.


----------



## jkojima (Dec 31, 2002)

I picked up a 64gb wifi over the weekend in Buffalo. Love it!


----------



## NewGuy (Jun 23, 2005)

mguertin said:


> 32G Wifi model for me too, at least that's where my brain is sitting right now ... My choice is going to really really depend on 3G data plans in Canada. I'd _like_ to have full 3G access on it, but for the amount that I would actually take the thing places where I don't have wifi access it would have to be super appealing price-wise for me to spend money monthly on 3G access. Also I have 6G data on my iPhone and if there's not a "legit" way of tethering to my iPhone I'll probably just jailbreak and make my own "mifi" out of my iPhone for if/when I need data on the go.


Same, 32GB Wifi. I don't see it getting out of the house or out of wifi range all that often. When it does I'm hoping that someone will figure out some sort of tethering or mifi option that I can use.


----------



## RISCHead (Jul 20, 2004)

Get what you can afford; ohtherwise if need outweighs budget, then get what you need.
Doubling capacity at 20-25% of price seems like a reasonable spend, so I would go for the 64GB
I don't care much about the 3G, so won't bother with it - I generally use wifi on my iPhone and see my use of the iPad in a similar context re. 3G -


----------



## iPad (Apr 12, 2010)

Got the 32GB wifi and now I'm wondering if I should've gotten a 64. I'm filling it up fast, and I came from a 8GB iPhone.

I don't think I'll miss the 3G though. The microSIM slot makes it hard to just do a SIM swap between devices. Plus I can always just wifi tether to my phone.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

iPad said:


> I don't think I'll miss the 3G though. The microSIM slot makes it hard to just do a SIM swap between devices. Plus I can always just wifi tether to my phone.


That is clearly not the intent. The microSIM does allow you to buy a PAYG account in whatever country you are in for a reasonable price on as as needed basis. If you are primarily intending to use the iPad at home or in spots where you can count on WiFi access, there is no reason to get the 3G version. But many hotels charge $15 for WiFi for a singly night so if you travel, 3G gives you more options (as well as GPS). The mark-up for 3G does look like a cash grab though.... Should be $50. Wonder what the C$ prices will be (I am not optimistic)?


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

used to be jwoodget said:


> That is clearly not the intent. The microSIM does allow you to buy a PAYG account in whatever country you are in for a reasonable price on as as needed basis. If you are primarily intending to use the iPad at home or in spots where you can count on WiFi access, there is no reason to get the 3G version. But many hotels charge $15 for WiFi for a singly night so if you travel, 3G gives you more options (as well as GPS). The mark-up for 3G does look like a cash grab though.... Should be $50. Wonder what the C$ prices will be (I am not optimistic)?



This is my understanding too & I know that it was announced that a 3G contract is _not_ required with a 3G iPad. 

Do you have a source to verify that the iPad won't be carrier locked and/or won't require the purchase of an additional micro SIM for the country it will be used in?


----------



## Chookaboom (May 1, 2005)

Z06jerry said:


> Do you have a source to verify that the iPad won't be carrier locked and/or won't require the purchase of an additional micro SIM for the country it will be used in?


In regards to carrier locking, from the Steve's own mouth/introduction of the iPad found here at the 1:14:30-ish mark Apple - QuickTime - Apple Special Event January 2010

"All of the iPad 3G models are unlocked..."

As for needing a carrier specific micro-sim, have not heard anything, but I am gonna guess you would...sorta like you would now with an unlocked phone.


----------



## matthelps (Apr 7, 2010)

If you like movies like me get the 32 or 64. I have the 16 it's too small for a movie lover. I also like video pod casts. I will be giving this one to my wife and getting a bigger one when they are out in canada.


----------



## adamwebster (Feb 23, 2010)

I will be getting the 64gb version because I enjoy watching Movies and TV Shows on the go.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

For 3G you do need a carrier-specific sim card, and you have to sign up for a recurring monthly payment. The only option they give you is to freely downgrade/upgrade between the $15/250MB and $30/Unlimited. You still have to set up an account with AT&T, and it does set it up as a recurring payment account.

It's not like PAYG where you just pay whenever you want to use it. I imagine they'll make it a little tedious for you if you want to cancel and re-activate on a regular basis, depending on your usage.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

Another option for people who like to Jailbreak their iPhones. There is this sweet app called MyWi in Cydia, It's $10 and turns your iPhone into a WiFi hotspot. Thus you have a wireless WiFi hotspot with you at all times and don't need the 3G iPad. True, you'll miss out on the apps for the iPad that take advantage of the GPS in the 3G version, but it's another option for those not interested in waiting until June or July to get the 3G iPad in Canada or those who don't want to give our cell carriers any more money.
That 6GB data plan I have may be very handy soon.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Does the 3G actually have a GPS chip in it, or is it using the 3G signal/cell towers to triangulate? Cuz it's not the same thing....


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

kloan said:


> For 3G you do need a carrier-specific sim card, and you have to sign up for a recurring monthly payment. The only option they give you is to freely downgrade/upgrade between the $15/250MB and $30/Unlimited. You still have to set up an account with AT&T, and it does set it up as a recurring payment account.
> 
> It's not like PAYG where you just pay whenever you want to use it. I imagine they'll make it a little tedious for you if you want to cancel and re-activate on a regular basis, depending on your usage.


I'll take a little tedium over exorbitant rates. Since the activation is done "on iPad" it is likely to be very easy to start. You just have to remember to terminate. If you don't watch PAYG phones, you lose minutes, etc. My bet is that AT&T and others will simply see this as an add-on business. All they need is an activation/de-activation app. Whomever makes this process easier will get the business. This is how all data plans should be run.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

kloan said:


> Does the 3G actually have a GPS chip in it, or is it using the 3G signal/cell towers to triangulate? Cuz it's not the same thing....


Supposedly has a GPS chip.

From the tech specs page: Apple - iPad - View the technical specifications for iPad.

Location
Wi-Fi
Digital compass
Assisted GPS (Wi-Fi + 3G model)
Cellular (Wi-Fi + 3G model)


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Yeah, that's great to know. I was misinformed. I was under the impression it wasn't an actual GPS chip.

Seems like another reason to get the 3G version, though I wonder if it will still work without 3G connectivity.


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

Chookaboom said:


> In regards to carrier locking, from the Steve's own mouth/introduction of the iPad found here at the 1:14:30-ish mark Apple - QuickTime - Apple Special Event January 2010
> 
> "All of the iPad 3G models are unlocked..."
> 
> As for needing a carrier specific micro-sim, have not heard anything, but I am gonna guess you would...sorta like you would now with an unlocked phone.


That makes sense.



kloan said:


> For 3G you do need a carrier-specific sim card, and you have to sign up for a recurring monthly payment. The only option they give you is to freely downgrade/upgrade between the $15/250MB and $30/Unlimited. You still have to set up an account with AT&T, and it does set it up as a recurring payment account.
> 
> It's not like PAYG where you just pay whenever you want to use it. I imagine they'll make it a little tedious for you if you want to cancel and re-activate on a regular basis, depending on your usage.


Hmm, I hope you're wrong about this, it was my understanding that you could buy data from AT&T one month at time right from the iPad, $15/250mb, $30/unlimited. Did you find this info on AT&T's site?


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Z06jerry said:


> Hmm, I hope you're wrong about this, it was my understanding that you could buy data from AT&T one month at time right from the iPad, $15/250mb, $30/unlimited. Did you find this info on AT&T's site?


It was on the Apple site, however they changed the info... theres now no mention of a recurring payment plan whatsoever, and in fact they even mention being able to upgrade or cancel whenever you want. So, i guess thats that.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Bump for gmark....


----------

